# help! illegal drugs while breastfeeding



## sammy_00123 (Oct 16, 2006)

heyy im 19yrs old with a 4 month old baby girl.
I really needed some help here, the other night i had one line of speed... i do not usually take drugs at all, this was a very stupid mistake but was upset that night and thought that one line wouldnt do anything.
Because i am breastfeeding that is why i am feeling terribly bad about what i did and would never do it again but i really want to know the effects on my daughter...
Can there be much damage from just that one time?
And what are the short and long time effects?







never wanna do that again but really need some help cos am really stressing over this.
thanks


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sammy_00123* 
heyy im 19yrs old with a 4 month old baby girl.
I really needed some help here, the other night i had one line of speed... i do not usually take drugs at all, this was a very stupid mistake but was upset that night and thought that one line wouldnt do anything.
Because i am breastfeeding that is why i am feeling terribly bad about what i did and would never do it again but i really want to know the effects on my daughter...
Can there be much damage from just that one time?
And what are the short and long time effects?







never wanna do that again but really need some help cos am really stressing over this.
thanks

So you actually breast fed her knowing there was speed in your system? I have heard that speed can stay in your system for quite awhile So I am unsure how long I would wait to nurse.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

What kind of speed did you take? I think if you could narrow it down it might be easier.
I know that there are websites that will tell you what drugs are compatible with breastfeeding.
I think your best bet would be to pump your milk for at least 48 hours and dump it. Give your baby formula or donated milk and you should be okay.
Im not going to give you a lecture about drugs or anything, i was a 17 year old mother once. (i now have 4 kids) But i suggest for the safety of your baby and the quality of your milk that you stay away from illicit drugs.
If you need help getting through roughtimes you can always come to these boards for help or private message me.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

as crappy of a decision as that was, i have to admire your courage in posting. i woulden't worry about now since a done bun can't be undone, but i would definately avoid using drugs while breastfeeding in the future. in fact, it woulden't be a bad idea to avoid drug use even after breastfeeding is over (especially something like speed!) cause your a mommy now and i know it was only a line, but anyone can get strung out on that crap and your child needs you! don't take this the wrong way cause im not judging you, im just looking out. anyways, im not sure what the effects of speed through breastmilk are, but im sure you can google "breastfeeding and speed" and find out. did you notice any changes in sleep, behaviour, etc? im sure everything will be ok though, but i really woulden't do it again.


----------



## sammy_00123 (Oct 16, 2006)

well she woke up hour and half later and needed to feed her so i did...
prob wasnt what i should have done.
it was rock....
well thanks for that, i never been on here before but didnt know who else to ask. i would never do it again but now i know i can come on here if need to talk to anyone. thankyou


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

I think that you can't change what you have done, only what you will do. Worrying yourself sick over a one-time use may stress you out enough that you want to do it again. Plenty of people have done plenty of stupid things when they're either PG or BF. Get yourself some support so you can stay strong! There are lots of moms here that are willing to help.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry, I dont know what "rock" is? Do you mean cocaine?
I will look it up for you on the site i use if you give me more info.
I know that cocaine is used in hospitals for certain things so it should be on the site i use.
Let me know and i can tell you.


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

, We all make mistakes, this one is a big one thought, atleast your worried about what it could do to your DD and don't want to do it again, and your not all like oh well I will do it again, because alot of moms would not care, and expecially at 19 or younger. If you need support we are all here for you. Oh and


----------



## sammy_00123 (Oct 16, 2006)

umm methoamphetamine...
yer i did notice that she was awake for about an hour after i fed her and didnt want to go to sleep.
thanks for looking it up for me.
and thanks for the support


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

It will be in your system for up to three days. That can do a lot of damage on a four month old girl. You shouldn't have nursed her and I hope you don't continue. Pump and dump, and do a cleanse of the system. Nyacin (sp? Not sure if I have that right) and cranberry juice. The nyacin will make you hot and sweat but it will help burn it out.

Not going to lecture you because what's done is done but I have seen the effects of speed on people and it destroys them. From the inside out. Your child deserves more. Next time have a beer or smoke some pot but stay away from meth, mama.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

Ths site i looked at said that amphetamines can cause poor sleeping and irritability in the nursing infant and i contradicted in breastfeeding since it does pass into the breastmilk.
Please get help to stop using or stop breastfeeding. You could damage your baby and I know you dont want to do that. It is better to formula feed than use illegal drugs.
I am sure the drug is out of your system now, but i would watch your baby closely for adverse effects. I know what these drugs can do to adults and I know you would hate to see your baby get sick.
Not to mention you and the baby could get addicted to the drug.
Good luck.....


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

She said she just did it once. All we can do is hope she doesn't turn to it again. If you do, I would recommend donated milk or formula though.

And if you *just* did the speed today, it isn't out of your system. It is hard to say how bad it is though, don't know the quality of the meth you did or how big the line was.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

oh dear, mama!







i understand that you're still young and you haven't quite sown your wild oats yet. i'm a young mama too, in fact i just turned 21, and it's tough when you're the only one out of your whole group of friends that has any real responsibility. but please oh PLEASE, just smoke a joint or drink a beer if you wanna catch a buzz. stay away from that awful hard stuff!







i strongly recommend that if you ever feel even the slightest bit tempted to do that again, go get some help for yourself. i'm also gonna suggest that you stay away from the people in your life that do those hard drugs. you're not a bad mama, and you're certainly not alone in this, so don't be afraid to get the help if you need it. you gotta take care of yourself now cuz you have a sweet little baby!







: sorry for the lecture, i'm just tryin to look out for ya.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

I have noticed a couple of people have recommended smoking a joint? Is it OK to do that while bf? I used to the odd time and would again maybe but I'm still bf.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cujobunny* 

I have noticed a couple of people have recommended smoking a joint? Is it OK to do that while bf? I used to the odd time and would again maybe but I'm still bf.


first of all,







to the OP. You have acknowledged your mistake, and since you only did it one time and it's over now, just move on.

As for smoking pot while BF, it's a debate but many mamas here do not think it's harmful to the child. Some even experience increased supply. This thread has lots of informational links in the first post. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=532678


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cujobunny* 

I have noticed a couple of people have recommended smoking a joint? Is it OK to do that while bf? I used to the odd time and would again maybe but I'm still bf.


Tell you what...made my 2nd bfing experience much easier than the first. Huge supply!








to the OP, stay strong Mama! You can do the right thing for your baby.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cujobunny* 

I have noticed a couple of people have recommended smoking a joint? Is it OK to do that while bf? I used to the odd time and would again maybe but I'm still bf.


i think a little pot is ok in moderation while bfing. maybe even regular use, i don't know, i personally am just not comfortable completely saturating my system with THC while bfing. i indulge occasionally and i have noticed no effect on DS whatsoever, and the first few times i really scrutinized him for signs of any change in sleep, appetite, fussiness, wakefulness, etc.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

I would think doing any drugs would not be good. The sites i looked at said the marijuana and other drugs like cocaine and speed even nicotine from smoking, do pass into breast milk.
I would not suggest doing anything unecessary while breastfeeding. Cant it wait?


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmelody* 
I would think doing any drugs would not be good. The sites i looked at said the marijuana and other drugs like cocaine and speed even nicotine from smoking, do pass into breast milk.
I would not suggest doing anything unecessary while breastfeeding. Cant it wait?

Many moms use MJ medicinally, so no, it can't necessarily wait.


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I know you must be really scared right now and kicking yourself. If it's been a few days, and your baby is fine right now, she is probably going to be okay. Just don't do it again. I'm sure you probably already know that. I admire your courage in posting this.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni* 
Many moms use MJ medicinally, so no, it can't necessarily wait.

I have a heart condition that requires medicine. Although compatible with breastfeeding i never felt right taking it and breastfeeding, so I stopped taking the medicine and breastfed.
I would think also that if using MJ for medicinal purposes it could wait too.
Just my opinion. I dont like putting anything in my breast milk that does not absolutely NEED to be there.
I also have multiple sclerosis and know that MJ can help with the pain and damage associated with it. But still would not while breast feeding. I can live with the pain so my milk/baby does not suffer. Maybe others cant, but that is a personal choice.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

There was a mom a few years back whose baby died because she did meth and nursed her (it was all over the news at the time, because they were trying to figure out whether to charge her.)

Please, please, please make a choice whether to breastfeed or do drugs. As much as I am a bf'ing proponent (I am nursing #4, and I started young, too, at the age of 20), I would rather a baby have formula than meth in their milk.

Here is an article that mentions 3 babies that passed away from meth:

http://www.nbc4.tv/news/9876285/www....91/detail.html

Also, my husband is very familiar with meth usage (he grew up with parents that did it and all of their friends) and said that it can come out your pores, too, and get on your baby and cause chemical burns (I don't have any scientific backing about that, just relating what he said.)


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

It did take a lot of courage for you to come forward and admit doing meth and ask for help. Please don't take this as a lecture, just concern for you and your dd.

Please make sure someone sober can watch your dd for you if you're going to engage in risky behavior, like drugs or drinking to excess. Your judgment is impaired (case in point, bfing after doing drugs). You'll do things you wouldn't normally do when you're sober, and you could fail to be conscious when your dc needs you.

WARNING: THE FOLLOWING IS GRAPHIC: Please don't cosleep after doing drugs/drinking, either. This can be so dangerous. I just read a highly disturbing news article a couple weeks ago about a mama who fell asleep with her 4 month of dd after a night a binge drinking. Long story short, baby drowned in a bucket of mother's vomit.

I know you're young and you want to have fun. (Heck, I'm not that young and I want to have fun.) But being a mama means taking care of your dc first. I can tell you're a loving mom by the fact that you came forward and posted your question. I hope you don't beat yourself up too much about what is done--just learn from it and don't do it again!


----------



## lissabob (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmelody* 
I would think doing any drugs would not be good. The sites i looked at said the marijuana and other drugs like cocaine and speed even nicotine from smoking, do pass into breast milk.
I would not suggest doing anything unecessary while breastfeeding. Cant it wait?


I won't smoke while bfing, but I know plenty who have. And I'd much rather this young mama take a few tokes of MJ and bf than do meth and bf, kwim? Or drink a beer to relax. My mom was a very young mom so I have a lot of empathy for young women struggling to get through it- it's difficult enough when you're married/in a relationship and stable.

OP- I hope you come back and update. I would def try to not indulge when you don't have someone to help supervise (one of the reasons I don't right now... dd is too young and I am a complete lightweight). I know life can be extremely stressful and sometimes you need to blow some steam- next time try to do it in a more safe manner though, please! You've made a mistake, now pick yourself up, apologize to your baby, and make a resolution to never do that again. And stick around here.. there's always SOMEONE on who can help talk you down when you're wound up to that point.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Meth can KILL a baby through breastmilk.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lissabob* 
I won't smoke while bfing, but I know plenty who have. And I'd much rather this young mama take a few tokes of MJ and bf than do meth and bf, kwim? Or drink a beer to relax. My mom was a very young mom so I have a lot of empathy for young women struggling to get through it- it's difficult enough when you're married/in a relationship and stable.

OP- I hope you come back and update. I would def try to not indulge when you don't have someone to help supervise (one of the reasons I don't right now... dd is too young and I am a complete lightweight). I know life can be extremely stressful and sometimes you need to blow some steam- next time try to do it in a more safe manner though, please! You've made a mistake, now pick yourself up, apologize to your baby, and make a resolution to never do that again. And stick around here.. there's always SOMEONE on who can help talk you down when you're wound up to that point.









I dont disagree that it is dificult. I was a mother at 17, married at 18 and have been married for 8 years. I was also a heavy drinker and MJ smoker as a teen. As soon as i knew i was pregnant i quit drinking a smoking. I got help for issues I may have had. There were plenty. I was very poor and far away from my family. I have not had a drink/smoke since. If things are tough why do people turn to drugs? why not family or a therapist?
Again, my personal opinion. I dont think any one should be drunk or high while caring for a baby.
I am not judging this girl for using. She said she did it once. I jsut want her to get help if there is an underlying problem and i dont think that telling someone to replace one drug with another, to possibly cover up a bigger problem is right, KWIM?


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been thinking about this thread all last night and today.

My advice is this.. Have your baby checked out by a doctor. You obviously love her enough to regret what you did. Please have hr looked at to make sure she is ok.

I also suggest switching to clean donated breast milk or formula if you feel you can not control your drug usage.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How long ago did you use the drugs? You may already be past the "danger stage" during which you should have been pumping and dumping, or it may be prudent to pump and dump for another day or so and use formula during that time. Definitely don't BF after using drugs again.


----------

